

Some Notes on 'D for the Win' - tomerfiliba
http://tomerfiliba.com/blog/dlang-part2/

======
jameskilton
I have a feeling that adoption for D-lang is going to be even harder today
because of the glut of new languages we have that now solve the same problems,
specifically (IMO) Rust and Go.

D may be a fine language, but it never really marketed itself or got the
"killer app/library" that convinced people to give it a try.

